
Introduction to Serverless on Kubernetes - alexellisuk
https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-to-serverless-on-kubernetes
======
alexellisuk
This is a course commissioned by the LinuxFoundation. You can learn for free,
and there's an optional verified completion certificate you can pay for if you
wish to have it.

The course covers the landscape, CNCF projects and the various installable
projects with a nod to one or two managed services like Cloud Run and AWS
Lambda.

I had fun creating this and I hope you'll enjoy learning from it too.

Course outline: \- Chapter 1. Introduction to Serverless \- Chapter 2. State
of Serverless in CNCF \- Chapter 3. OpenFaaS \- Chapter 4. Setting Up
Kubernetes and OpenFaaS \- Chapter 5. OpenFaaS Features \- Chapter 6. Create
Your First Function with Python \- Chapter 7. Configuring a Function \-
Chapter 8. Operating Serverless \- Chapter 9. Taking It Further

------
riggerthegeek
I've been using serverless/cloud-native for a few years and even I learnt
things from this course. Well worth reading.

